# troubles up on the roof



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

I was washing the green slime off the roof of my 2008 Rapido 7065+ when I noticed that the top textured white plastic surface was detached from whatever is the structure underneath.
I am sure that it should have been stuck down with when it was made. Should I worry about this since it is still in the 2-year Rapido warranty or is it normal and has anyone come across this phenomenon?
The only things that are holding it on are the perimeter trim and the satellite dish, solar panel and the hatches
It will be a major repair job if it needs fixing 
Oooer
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Personaly I wouldnt worry as long as it isnt leaking or flapping while driving.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem on my McLouis and decided to ignore it, it never gave me any further troubles and it was still like it when I sold it three years later. But if you are still under warranty, why not ask the dealer?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Are they supposed not to be fixed for expansion and contraction as the roof is in full glare of the sun.
Just a thought, mine isn't fixed across the whole sheet only at the perimeters on my Auto Trail Mohican.

But there again :?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Roof panels are not fixed to allow for expansion


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> Roof panels are not fixed to allow for expansion


What he said. both my vans have been the same.

Karl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

geordie01 said:


> Roof panels are not fixed to allow for expansion


Ditto our Cheyenne.........I can flex it up and down with the palm of my hand on a hot, sunny day - but if it is cold it doesn't move one jot!

Takes the stress off the sealant around the edges I guess...
regards
Carl & Flo


----------

